# Gto mpg?



## kevins77 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was curious what the 04 - 06 GTO's get for mileage on the highway? I know the Vettes can break 30mpg pretty regularly with the same motor/transmission setup. I know the EPA sites aren't very accurate for some cars, so thought I would go straight to the source.

Mostly looking to see what the MN6's get. 

Thanks!


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

05 m6 only highway 26.4 mpg. everyday highway driving with traffic and driving city streets to the house 22.6mpg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With a stock configuration and lean cruise tuned in the '04 with a manual trans can get you about 30 highway. My '04 with about 500 crank HP and 3.91 rear gears gets 25-26 highway


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

05 M6 - I get about 18.5 city and 24 hwy. It's got 29K miles on it and never been tuned so I could probably do better.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I get 29mpg at 55mph and about 25mpg at 80mph. Stock tune 06 m6 as well. Just a K&N CAI.


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

I get better mileage than my wife's V6 Mercury. I get 28 to 32 on the interstate and I avg 19 to 21 around town, If I keep my foot out of it... LOL


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BTW anybody that's quoting off of the dash MPG display could be sadly off. It's just an estimation. Mine is generally off about 13%. The only way to really tell is full tank to empty tank, refilling and doing the math


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

manual shift guys do SO much better than us slush boxes in this regard...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I averaged high 18s/low 19s as a DD. That was with warming it up in the mornings, spirited driving on the back roads, and easy cruising on the highways.

All highway trips were usually 24-27.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Agree with most above. My HWY MPG is prob. 26. My previous M6 GTO made a trip to Myrtle Beach, SC from York, PA in 6.5 hrs. and I didn't have to fill up until the end of NC. I averaged 29 MPG, but I went South, so that's downhill, right?

It's easy to make time when you leave at 3:00 AM on a Saturday morning. I was past Richmond before most people were awake...that and I thought "95" was the speed limit, not the Interstate number.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

noel the legend said:


> ...that and I thought "95" was the speed limit, not the Interstate number.


:lol: you sir are winning


----------



## MackDawggg (Mar 1, 2012)

my stock 06 a4 gets 21 highway at best and about 16 city at best. 18-19 mixed.


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

my 06 gets 21 hwy about 12 in town but then again i did not get it for the milage


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

If I just drive on the highway in 6th gear and do the speed limit I get 25mpg. In town 17-18. Mixed driving is still 18 mpg.


----------



## slacker83 (Mar 7, 2012)

I seem to be getting around 18 in the city and about 24 on highway. It's a stock 05 with m6

Steve 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

Depends how you drive. Highway is the strong suit. It's rated at 25pmg, but if you're steady, you'll hit 27-28 around 70-75. Unfortunately, it's hard to do


----------



## gto_cape (May 19, 2012)

Im only getting 14.5mpg...maybe im doing something wrong


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe I'm just drunk, but WTF are we actually talking about here? Yeah, I know...late post on an old thread, but, seriously? This sounds like a topic on a Prius Forum, if there was such a thing. 

F'n A, dudes. I modified my engine to run on endangered species. I get 2 Bald Eagle eggs and a baby seal per mile. You tell me if that is good...


----------



## GtoGo677 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol! Well said sir, well said.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I would have to say 22-25 MPG and that is all around driving any one else getting the so called 27-30 mpg doesnt live in NY I get the best gas milage on flat roads. once I start going up hill its over and the gas milage starts going down. So far my average has been 22mpg. tonight I went 379 miles and only used 17.14 gallons but I didnt fill it and see how many gallons I really used. Also I would have to say it all depends on how accurate the speedo is and milage is as well----danfigg


----------

